# whats under my carpet.apache 700se.2003



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

can anyone tell me whats under the carpet,i am thinking of replacing the carpet with lino,but unsure how big a job it may become?will i have to ply it first?any suggestions?thank you for reading this post.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Most probably plywood.

JohnW


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

phone autotrail there will tell you. or pull some up under 1 of the seats


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Its plywood under the carpet on my '03 Dakota

I pulled it all up as it was very dark blue and showed every single crumb!!(its fitted UNDER the seats and cupboards so it had to be cut how daft is that??) and replaced it with vinyl flooring. 

Much easier to keep clean, even though I have added a couple of carpet pieces to keep my toes warm when its cold.

Its amazing how heavy the carpet was as well !!!


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*flooring*



Mrplodd said:


> Its plywood under the carpet on my '03 Dakota
> 
> I pulled it all up as it was very dark blue and showed every single crumb!!(its fitted UNDER the seats and cupboards so it had to be cut how daft is that??) and replaced it with vinyl flooring.
> 
> ...


hi,i am a bit confused here,did you just lay your lino after lifting the carpet?or did you have to cut it,your answer confuses me. :roll:


----------

